# Do you have Ice Cream Parlor chairs??



## angelcute (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you have Ice Cream Parlor chairs in your home?? Maybe just for looks, where is yours?? I have 2, but no table that I would like to use.


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

We don't even have ice cream let alone chairs, now I'm hungry.
Maybe on the patio or near the the cotton candy machine in the nook.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

You can use them in a patio or any corner in the living room. Buy a small round table with that. try ebay for some ice-cream parlor chairs.

*Dana*


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree with dana, small tubs in every corner.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Images of Ice-cream Parlor Chairs*

hey 

found these pictures . like to share like the one with the small table to go with :yes: hope you agree with me :thumbsup:


*Dana*


----------

